# GTX 750 Ti for 768p gaming



## SatanLucifer (Mar 16, 2015)

Will the GTX 750 Ti be able to max out heavy games like far cry 4, battlefield 4 with a decent fps>45 at a resolution of 1366*768 ?
any help will be appreciated


----------



## cs4sid (Mar 17, 2015)

Why do you keep on creating new threads for simillar questions?


----------



## Vyom (Mar 17, 2015)

[MENTION=307303]SatanLucifer[/MENTION]: Don't create more than one thread for same query. 

Continue discussion here: *www.digit.in/forum/graphic-cards/190365-gtx-750-ti-gaming.html

Locked.


----------

